# Where is everybody from?



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Looking to find out where everybody is from? After you vote post your full ocation in a follow up post.

I am from the USA and I live in Pennsylvania


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll never get sloser than TN to my home.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/water-hole/9131-where-you-map-now-ffs-frappr.html


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't get that to work.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

it wont work for me either. i added myself, but the map just doesnt load


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

So tell me where are you all from?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

well im from south africa. doubt there's anyone else from here on this forum?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm from Canada! Who else is?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

NYC...the place to be


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet home Alabama!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

When i find out i'll let ya know 
Damn cheeseheads.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Central New York


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Glen Rock ( Glenville ) Pennsylvania.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

MaryPa said:


> Glen Rock ( Glenville ) Pennsylvania.


Is that anywhere near Marshals Creek PA?


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Central Georgia


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

California.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

harif87 said:


> Is that anywhere near Marshals Creek PA?


 No, we`re on the Mason Dixon Line.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Zoe said:


> I'm from Canada! Who else is?


I am also from canada


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

Edwardsville, IL USA

(About a half hour outside of St. Louis, MO)


----------

